# How to Culture & Harvest Commercial Yeast from a Beer Bottle



## DanBrewer (31/1/18)

Here's a quick tutorial on harvesting commercial yeast from a beer bottle.

And here's an ever-growing list of viable yeast from commercial beer bottles.

Cheers!


----------



## Mat B (31/1/18)

I was googling for a list like this only yesterday! Nice work!


----------



## Garfield (31/1/18)

Great find thanks Dan


----------



## eldertaco (31/1/18)

And here's a list of brett and bacteria from commercial bottles...

https://www.themadfermentationist.com/p/dreg-list.html


----------



## Garfield (31/1/18)

eldertaco said:


> And here's a list of brett and bacteria from commercial bottles...
> 
> https://www.themadfermentationist.com/p/dreg-list.html


What's implied by bacteria? Do we read "lacto"? It doesn't specify. Another great find though


----------



## eldertaco (31/1/18)

Garfield said:


> What's implied by bacteria? Do we read "lacto"? It doesn't specify. Another great find though


Most probably lacto but also possibly pedio in some as well I'd guess..


----------

